# my modest equipment list



## mlkmgr (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is my list:
HT ROOM:
Audio
Marantz SR5003
Emotiva XPA-3

Source
Panasonic BD-35 (BR)
Toshiba HD XA2 (HD-DVD & DVD)

Speakers
Paradigm adp-190 v5 & titan monitor v2 (surround)
Paradigm mini-monitor v5 (fronts)
Paradigm cc-290 v5 (center)
DIY 6.35 cu ft shiva-x (sub)

Display
Panasonic AE-900U 720p (projector)
Carada BW 110" (screen)

Seating
Coaster Studio & Showtime

working on room acoustics at the moment!!


----------

